# lord of the sea



## Leana

I need help from someone speaking fluently polish. I need a translation for "lord of the sea", "master of sea", "sea's master / lord". Could I say "morze pan", would it make any sense, or does it necessarily need "z" and reverse order?

Thank you if you can help me


----------



## werrr

I think it is

*pan morza*.

But I am not native speaker.

BTW, in Czech it is "pán moří".


----------



## cajzl

In Czech we have also the composite word *Mořepán*.

Maybe it is possible in Polish, too: Morzepan.


----------



## polaco

Hi,
okay:
*Pan morza *(lord of the sea)
*Władca morza *(master of the sea)
*Władca mórz *(master of the seas)

there can be also
*morski pan* (maritime lord)
or
*morski władca *(maritime master)

*morze pan* doesn't make any sense
there can be *pan z morza *but that would mean 'lord from the sea'


----------



## inez31

polaco said:
			
		

> Hi,
> okay:
> *Pan morza *(lord of the sea)



I would say: lord of the sea=*Pan morza* or *Władca morza.* 
To me it's the same.


----------



## Little_Me

polaco said:
			
		

> Hi,
> okay:
> *Pan morza *(lord of the sea)
> *Władca morza *(master of the sea)
> *Władca mórz *(master of the seas)
> 
> there can be also
> *morski pan* (maritime lord)
> or
> *morski władca *(maritime master)
> 
> *morze pan* doesn't make any sense
> there can be *pan z morza *but that would mean 'lord from the sea'


I wouldn't change a word from these translations! I fully agree with you Polaco 
PS. I don't know any context, but I guess "władca morza" sounds even better than "pan morza"- it suggests his real power and might
PS_2. And no Cajzl, unfortunately there is no such word in Polish as "morzepan"!
Greetings


----------



## Thomas1

Leana said:
			
		

> I need help from someone speaking fluently polish. I need a translation for "lord of the sea", "master of sea", "sea's master / lord". Could I say "morze pan", would it make any sense, or does it necessarily need "z" and reverse order?
> 
> Thank you if you can help me


Leana welcome to the forums,

Unfortunately "morze pan" doesn't make much sense in Polish, neither does this expression in a reverse order. "Morze" does need "z" (there's is no such word as "more" in Polish.)
As for the translations given by the other users (note that they are literal and if you are talking about not specified sea "the" should be replaced by "a") I like "władca morza" and its plural equivalent "władca mórz" which sound the nicest of all the options. (The title of a book by Tolkien "Lord of the Rings" was translated into Polish as "Władca pierścienia," I think that's a very good choice. )


Regards,
Thomas


----------



## cajzl

I meant a composite word: morzepan (written together).

And morzewładca?


----------



## mariaa83

Wladca morza (lord of the sea)
Wladca mórz (lord of the sea)

I would use 'wladca mórz' as it implies his power over the sea all over the globe...


----------



## Leana

Thanks guys!

Another question then: Can I use a name after "władca mórz", for examle władca mórz Martina? Does it make any sense? Meaning that Martina would be the lord of the seas?

Or this Morski Pan, can I say "morski pan Martina" or does it loose meaning?


----------



## Thomas1

Leana said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!
> 
> Another question then: Can I use a name after "władca mórz", for examle władca mórz Martina? Does it make any sense? Meaning that Martina would be the lord of the seas?
> 
> Or this Morski Pan, can I say "morski pan Martina" or does it loose meaning?


 
Technically you can use a name after “władca morz”, however, stylistically I’d suggest to use it before the expression “Martina władca mórz” (you can even insert a hyphen between Martina and władca). The name you gave seems a female one to me so if you want to be politically correct you should say “Martina władczyni mórz.”

As for your second question I’d say the same, you should change the word order and here I think you have to adjust gender of the name to the gender of the next noun, so (provided that Martina is a female name): “Martina morska pani.”

To me the expression from the first question sounds best if you want to emphasize the power and greatness of Martina as a master, whereas, the second one highlights Martina’s majesty and sovereignty it sounds a kind of noble. 


BTW: Do you need this stuff because you are picking a name for a ship? It would be helpful if you could give us some info on what these names refer to.


----------



## Leana

Actually it would be a kennel name  Therefore, the maskuline and feminine should be "eliminated", and the first name (Martina, etc) has to came after the kennelname.

I am running out of ideas, it should be something concise, somthing referring to a royal of the seas (pirate even) and it is really hard  And I want it to be in polish, it is a lovely language and the origin of the breed of the kennel to be.

Any good suggestions?


----------



## Thomas1

I’m not exactly sure what you mean by “elimination of masculine and feminine”. You need to keep gender declination since it’s determined by the name; hearing any name in Polish you are able to define its gender, that said, you have to use proper words to describe it. Some words in Polish have no feminine forms and they are used for all genders but the words which you want to use have their feminine forms. It’s like saying in English Mr Condoleezza Rice, everyone knows this is a mistake and the same situation would happen if you say “Martina władca mórz.”

Anyway, I came up with the following:
morska kraina - Martina
literal translation:
maritime land - Martina
more "normal" translation, would be:
the land of the sea - Martina
(Note that the name I gave rhymes in Polish (I'm telling this since maybe you don't want it to rhyme)).

Regards,
Thomas


----------

